# Pearson P-40 MKII Rudder



## Robbert Vermeulen (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi to you all!! My name is Robbert, I'm in the middle of buy a P-40 that I plan on retiring on but I'm look for info on the MKII rudder. After days of scouring the old interweb I can't seem to find any info to how to build this rudder. So I'm turning to you all to see if I can get some help? I do have a picture but that's all I have.. Sailing Dutchman and you can find me on Youtube


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Update your profile, and also put your boat and sailing area in our sig line here. This is a question easier approached when viewers know where you are. 
i.e. There are a few yards that have this expertise and experience.


----------

